# Best Bluetooth For Real Work



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Post 'em if you got 'em.

I have been using a little Jabra that set me back over a $100 last year. It sometimes is good but most times not so much. I need a better option.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a jawbone that worked great. Then one day working in a shower I had the shower head off and accidentally opened the valve and shot me right in the ear. It hasn't worked since.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Give the blue parrot a try. I haven't had not one issue with since I've had it. It's been a few years now.

Amazon.com: VXI BlueParrott B250-XT+ Next Generation Improved Noise Canceling Bluetooth Headset for Cell Phones/Computers (PN 203100/APN 203111B): Cell Phones & Accessories


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here is my thoughts on Bluetooth headsets, and what I posted then still applies now.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/cell-phone-blue-tooth-headsets-19580/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Two trusted sources for Blue Parrot. :thumbup:


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Here is my thoughts on Bluetooth headsets, and what I posted then still applies now. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/cell-phone-blue-tooth-headsets-19580/


Aha! That's where I remember I heard about it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

A truckstop near the BizCompound carries them. I'll be headed there today. :thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They are big and bulky but they work awesome in high noise areas.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> They are big and bulky but they work awesome in high noise areas.


But are they cowboy hat compatable?


----------



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

My bose bluetooth is excellent no complaints


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> But are they cowboy hat compatable?


I hope not.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've used the Plantronics 925/975 for years. I keep 2 of them at all times, as a backup during the day as well as a backup for when I lose one.

David


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I just ordered one like sewer rat recommended, I would be happy if I could sit on the excavator and hold a conversation.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Spent the day with my new Blue Parrot XT+.

The quality of the sound is perfect. MizBiz could not distinguish it from my phone. The bulkiness will take some getting used to.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The Blue Parrot xt will take some getting used to, the mic is in my vision just a little and it throws me off a bit while driving.; But yea the noise canceling is awesome!.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Cuda said:


> I just ordered one like sewer rat recommended, I would be happy if I could sit on the excavator and hold a conversation.


I was in a compressor room at a factory and was able to hold a conversation with a supply house and they couldn't hear the noise in the background, and I heard them clearly. 

The neat thing about hearing the conversation in a high noise area is the Blue Parrot goes beyond the phones volume setting. Other headsets have a max volume that is preset and the phone controls the level. The Blue Parrot takes the level from the phone and amplifies that as well. So when you have the volume maxed on the phone you hit the volume increase key on the headset and it gets louder.

Another feature that Blue Parrot doesn't talk about, is replacing the battery. All Bluetooth headsets over time the batteries go bad. The smaller headsets are nearly impossible to take apart and replace the battery. The Blue Parrot you can take it apart easy enough take the battery out and hit a Batteries Plus store and get a replacement.

With the larger (bulkiness) of the unit they are able to use a better battery which means they can also use better electronic components which does draw a little more power which would drain the tiny batteries in the compact headsets.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I followed the recommendation with the Blue Parrot. Using it for about a week now and it works great. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

So how you all liking the headsets? Mine is going on 2 years old and still going strong. I love the fact I don't need to recharge for weeks at a time. Also that I can hear others in high noise environments and they hear me just as clear.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Earphones. Tuck the cord into your shirt and only use one ear--the one with the mike on it. Got the idea from the other gym rats who work out for hours with the headset and it never gets in their way.

Best Buy has some great corded earphones.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> So how you all liking the headsets? Mine is going on 2 years old and still going strong. I love the fact I don't need to recharge for weeks at a time. Also that I can hear others in high noise environments and they hear me just as clear.


It is working great. By far the best one I have ever used. iIt is very bulky compared to what I'm used to, but I can live with it because it actually works.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I am about to order one because of this thread. However, is EMF radiation from Bluetooth devices something to be concerned about?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> I am about to order one because of this thread. However, is EMF radiation from Bluetooth devices something to be concerned about?


Yes. It will kill you is the trade off.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Yes. It will kill you is the trade off.


 Seems fair.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

newyorkcity said:


> I am about to order one because of this thread. However, is EMF radiation from Bluetooth devices something to be concerned about?


Bluetooth puts out a lot less than the phone itself.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Based on the location of my cancer, I may not be wearing the BT correctly. :w00t:


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Based on the location of my cancer, I may not be wearing the BT correctly. :w00t:


I hope you are ok, and that the post above was in jest.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

newyorkcity said:


> I hope you are ok, and that the post above was in jest.


Not in jest, but all is well. Cancer free for about five years.

I am a very lucky man. :yes:


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Left mine sitting on the dash in the Arizona sun with windows up for four days while out of town. Didn't seem to phase it and was still charged up. Money well spent.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Do you guys answer the phones while working at a clients house? Or just when on the road. If so, I recommend the use of an answering service. I created a script for the answering service to take calls when I can't, and even schedule the work via our cloud based software. It has helped tremendously.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> Do you guys answer the phones while working at a clients house? Or just when on the road. If so, I recommend the use of an answering service. I created a script for the answering service to take calls when I can't, and even schedule the work via our cloud based software. It has helped tremendously.


What software is that?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I got a new phone over the week, and forgot how to pair my Blue Parrot B250 XT+ so I went and looked up the instructions on the manufactures website. All went well, but I noticed they came out with a rugged version that has some new features, along with the ability to update the firmware for future features and compatibility with new phones. http://www.vxicorp.com/products/blueparrott-bluetooth-mobile-solutions/vxi-blueparrott-b350-xt/

Not sure if you all already had gotten the 350 XT+ but I have been using the 250 XT+ for a few years now and I am still very happy with it. Battery holds a good long charge, holding up against the abuse I put it through, and sound quality still amazing.

BTW the new phone I ended up with is the Samsung S5 Active. It basicly has its own built around tough case. http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SM-G870ADGEATT


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I was checking out more of VXicorp (makers of Blue Parrot) website They have an app for the android and apple phones that will give you push to talk ability. Now that is pretty cool thinking on their part. http://www.vxicorp.com/products/blueparrott-bluetooth-mobile-solutions/blueparrott-push-talk-app/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Based on this thread, I got the 250. It is bulky but it is comfortable and it works. That is what really mattered to me.

I am on my cell a lot at my desk, so I use it there as well.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Based on this thread, I got the 250. It is bulky but it is comfortable and it works. That is what really mattered to me.
> 
> I am on my cell a lot at my desk, so I use it there as well.


I think the 250 was the only one available at the time of this thread. They claim their 350 is less bulky, but looking at the pictures they seem the same.. lol I use mine while on the road mostly, and wear it on jobsites that I know are going to be high noise areas.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I second Bose! Mine has worked perfectly for over 2 years now.

http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/wireless_headphones/bluetooth_headset/index.jsp


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the useful purpose of the folding ruler, my late Dad would opened one and use it to knock over a radio that a co worker brought on the boiler replacment job... " ya suppose to be working, not dancing on the job" he would say... pesronally, I remove my hearing aid on all day project.. total silent....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

So I got the 350. Talking to ShootnPlumber on the phone while cutting a piece of 4" cast iron with an angle grinder.....he didn't hear the grinder at all. I love this thing!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Has anyone tried the LG Tone Pro, Ultimate, or Infinim?

http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phone-accessories/lg-HBS-900-tone-infinim

I was told that the Pro has noticeably lower quality audio and that the Ultimate and Inifinim have better (but identical) audio. The main benefit to getting the top-of-the-line Infinim is the ear buds auto-retract with a push of a button.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> So I got the 350. Talking to ShootnPlumber on the phone while cutting a piece of 4" cast iron with an angle grinder.....he didn't hear the grinder at all. I love this thing!!!!


Yup! I can attest to that. I still cannot believe I could not hear the grinder while Ben was cutting the cast iron. I mean a breeze of wind would've been louder....insane


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I just wish they weren't so dang big. I have 2 plantronics voyager's so I can rotate them when they go dead. I listen to music all day on it so it's on my head from the time I leave until I get home. I like the size and audio quality but the battery life is kinda lame.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

PPRI said:


> I just wish they weren't so dang big. I have 2 plantronics voyager's so I can rotate them when they go dead. I listen to music all day on it so it's on my head from the time I leave until I get home. I like the size and audio quality but the battery life is kinda lame.


When you get OLD like me you can have the bluetooth come through your hearing aids. It works great, I love it!!!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PPRI said:


> I just wish they weren't so dang big...


 That'swhy I am considering the LG. My 250 is like having a Siamese twin growing on the side of my head. I am planning on getting them for everyone so I was hoping to know a little more before dropping the cash.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am still using my Blue Parrot head set. Still working flawlessly, long charge life. I go 2 weeks before it needs to be recharged, and I am on the phone all day long. So not having to worry about the headset going dead on me is a huge plus.

Also the fact people can not hear the 1065 (old loud motor) while I am talking to them, and I can hear them over the 1065, is why I will never look at another headset again.


----------

